# I am going to order AMB Personal Transponders



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Hi,

I am in need of 2 personal transpoders and am going to order some from AMB. If anyone else is looking for any, please let me know since if we get 10 or more orders, the cost per transponder is $69 (instead of $83).

Shipping is a flat rate $14 that will be distributed over however many transponders are ordered.

I'd like to place the order by Wednesday (9/22).

Let me know.
-Rich

----------

Who wants transponders (as of 9/2`)

1. Rich Chang
2. Rich Chang
3. Fred Baumgartner
4. Jeff Miles
5. Tim Exelby
6. Brian Anthony
7. Brian Anthony
8. Brian Anthony
9. Jason Harp
10. Glenn
11. Bob Coleman
12. Bob Coleman


----------



## rayhuang (Sep 26, 2001)

I'll pass the word along to the Cleveland crowd!!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Thanks, Ray!


----------



## Fred B (Sep 26, 2001)

Is AMS some new transponder company? :hat: 

You can sign me up for one, just add it to my fuel bill.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Yeah yeah, I am so used to typing my company's initials. haha!


----------



## JeffM (Sep 10, 2002)

Rich,

I am in for one.
I beleive Dan wants one also.

Later,
Jeff


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Jeff - cool. Have Dan let me know and I'll put him down for one.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich:

Hi,

Put me down for one


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

XXXXx


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Tim and Brian, orders noted.

Brian - did you want me to email you once I have the transponders, or before?


----------



## SPRagan (Apr 30, 2004)

How will you distribute them??


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

If it is someone local then I will give it to them when I see them. Otherwise, I'll mail it via USPS. Should only cost an extra buck.

-Rich


----------



## Gixer J (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey Rich.. Put me down for one.. [email protected]

Thanks


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Rich, where are you going to be running on the 3rd ?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I am planning on going to Larry's. I just found out I have a huge project that goes live on the 1st and I am hoping I can still get away on the 3rd.

-Rich


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

Rich, 

I'll take one...

email me at [email protected] to make some arangments to pay you for it...


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Glenn - I have added you to the list. I'll contact folks about payment once I get the transponders in my hands. I don't want to take payment until after they arrive.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Tim and Brian, orders noted.
> 
> Brian - did you want me to email you once I have the transponders, or before?


Just letting you know my e-mail as the one for the forum is wacko.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

Good Luck ! Hope you make it !


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Barry - I hope I do, too!  Hopefully you will be there, also since I can use a good butt whipping.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Transponders were just ordered. AMB says I should have them by Friday.


----------



## Xpressman (Dec 6, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Transponders were just ordered. AMB says I should have them by Friday.


WOW. I like companies that don't mess around.


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

So, did they arive? I haven't checked my email yet...


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Not yet. Hopefully today.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Rich Chang, You're my HERO!!


----------



## bshields (Sep 27, 2001)

Cypress,


Rich AND you are my heros. Maybe it's time to start the Ian Ruggles FC.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Ian/Brian - Both of you - get out of my thread!  You might jinx these personal transponders and they won't count anymore. LOL!

Anyways, the transponders I purchased are for Cleveland. I know I will see Ian there. Brian, will you be there?


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

Okie dokie, the transponders have arrived!

I am planning on being at Larry's on Sunday so if you want I can meet you there.

-Rich


----------



## McSmooth (Apr 8, 2004)

If anyone in the Pittsburgh/West Virginia/W Maryland/E Ohio area is still interested, Steel City Hobbies is looking to order personal transponders too.

Similar to the above...$83 each, but for orders of 10 or more they'll be $69. No profit to be made, this is a break-even cost. Same shipping charges ($14 flat rate to be distributed evenly among the # ordered)

www.steelcityhobbies.com or 724-228-1190


----------



## bshields (Sep 27, 2001)

Rich Chang said:


> Ian/Brian - Both of you - get out of my thread!  You might jinx these personal transponders and they won't count anymore. LOL!
> 
> Anyways, the transponders I purchased are for Cleveland. I know I will see Ian there. Brian, will you be there?


Rich,

I'll be there provided you don't beat me up like you did Aaron and Fred last year.


----------



## DerekManchester (Mar 31, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> Ian/Brian - Both of you - get out of my thread!  You might jinx these personal transponders and they won't count anymore. LOL!
> 
> Anyways, the transponders I purchased are for Cleveland. I know I will see Ian there. Brian, will you be there?


Don't worry Rich. Brian's use to non-working electronics.


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Rich:

Hi,

Please e mail me when the PT's come in. just let me know how you want me to pay you. 

[email protected]

Thanks


----------



## SlipNSlide (Jul 6, 2004)

McSmooth:

You have PM


----------



## whynot (Oct 1, 2001)

*transponders*

How much are they?


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

bshields said:


> Cypress,
> 
> 
> Rich AND you are my heros. Maybe it's time to start the Ian Ruggles FC.


It's about [email protected] time!!

And you can't evict me Rich, I don't even pay rent.


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

What a typical sponsored guy... Doesn't pay for anything.  LOL!

-Rich



CypressMidWest said:


> And you can't evict me Rich, I don't even pay rent.


----------



## CypressMidWest (Apr 30, 2002)

Rich Chang said:


> What a typical sponsored guy... Doesn't pay for anything.  LOL!
> 
> -Rich


WORD!


----------



## RcOvalGuy (Jun 21, 2003)

Hey, how did you come across this special price? the $69 ea for orders 10 or more? I went to amb's site and didn't see anything about it. Let me know because I personally could use a couple along with some of the other people at my local track, so we'd like to get in on this too. Thanks.

Shawn


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

You can get the bulk pruce by calling AMB direct at (678) 816-4000.

-Rich


----------



## Greg Anthony (Sep 10, 2002)

ygm Rich


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 3, 2003)

Yes, you get discounted rates when you reach a quantity of 10... they had a "show special" that if you bought 20, you get one free. That is a lot of cash to sit on for any hobby shop.... I usually end up getting 5 at a time. If anyone is interested, email or call Steel City Hobbies and we will see what we can do about starting a 'wish list'. :freak:



RcOvalGuy said:


> Hey, how did you come across this special price? the $69 ea for orders 10 or more? I went to amb's site and didn't see anything about it. Let me know because I personally could use a couple along with some of the other people at my local track, so we'd like to get in on this too. Thanks.
> 
> Shawn


----------



## Mr-Tamiya (Jan 24, 2002)

Hey guys anyone who has missed Rich Chang's offer we have a huge stock of AMB personal transponders at hobby town USA strongsville(440-846-1770). For the great price of $77.99 + tax Get em while they last!


----------

